# RHD's O Scale Layout Progress Thread...



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I thought I would start this thread since I have aquired some new stuff recently. I don't have all the room I am going to need...yet. But I figure since I'm just a newb this is a good way to start. I have done tons of research lately and I now have the "bug"...BAD! Downloaded a layout program and I've been messing with that lately. Also doing tons of online research, and bugging the guys at my local train shop. lol

Anyways, I have some pics for you all this time. Nothing special yet, but there will be some major upgrades in the very near future...and hoping to get a proper table with the demensions I want for the layout, too. I am going to invest in a Lionel Legacy System, along with a Vision Line steamer...and possibly a Vision Line diesel as well...really excited about it!

So, I thought I would show you what I am starting out with, and I'm sure this thread will grow over time as I aquire new stuff, and as the layout progresses...even if nobody comments! lol

Pics:
My wife bought this Lionel Scout set for me this past Christmas. It was cool...until I saw what the high end stuff was like out there! But for now, the Scout is just fine. Engine, tender and 3 cars. This set came equipped with a TW40...not much power there. No bell in the tender, just the whistle...which I have to say is not great IMO. But it smokes like crazy!



























I really wanted an illuminated caboose. So I went down to the local train shop and picked up this late '70s gem for $10. Brought it home, cleaned it up and it runs/lights great!









Here's a couple decent cars I picked up on clearance. They were both new in the box, and I think I paid $30 total for both. These are made by Atlas. 

















This one, I just love! An '06 Lionel Hard Rock box car. Not sure why I like it so much, but when I saw it on eBay I had to have it. 

















And here is what showed up on my door step yesterday...an Atlas double stall engine house! I know, I know...I don't have room for it yet. But I will soon. Why not be prepared?? haha
I'll post more pics when it's finished. Hopefully I will start on it tomorrow. 









So, here's everything. Pretty small right now. But I can only imagin how much it will grow this year!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What the engine house is still in the box!!!
Yep I would say you've been bitten.
Just remind the wife (when she complains)(and it will happen) that she's the one that started it all.:laugh:
Well have loads of fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll need more track for the Legacy system!  I just got one of those, it's been interesting figuring out how to get the TMCC stuff to work with it.


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> What the engine house is still in the box!!!
> Yep I would say you've been bitten.
> Just remind the wife (when she complains)(and it will happen) that she's the one that started it all.:laugh:
> Well have loads of fun!:thumbsup:


Hahaha! Yeah she is already saying we don't have room and I simply replied... "You started it!". 

Everything is closed down today due to the ice we got last night, so I am planning on getting started on it ASAP!


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'll need more track for the Legacy system!  I just got one of those, it's been interesting figuring out how to get the TMCC stuff to work with it.


Absolutley, I am already getting some great layout ideas and as soon as I am sure I can get the demensions right to fit in this room thats the next step!! So, besides for the TMCC, how are you liking the Legacy System?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's fine. I don't have the new layout yet, so I'm testing it on a test track. My grandson's layout is O27, and most of my engines have problems with the curves and switches. I think I've figured out the TMCC operation, it's actually pretty slick. If you're going with the Lionel control, I think I'd skip the TMCC master and just go with Legacy. It supports everything on the TMCC trains and allows for expansion to the new stuff coming down the road.


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's fine. I don't have the new layout yet, so I'm testing it on a test track. My grandson's layout is O27, and most of my engines have problems with the curves and switches. I think I've figured out the TMCC operation, it's actually pretty slick. If you're going with the Lionel control, I think I'd skip the TMCC master and just go with Legacy. It supports everything on the TMCC trains and allows for expansion to the new stuff coming down the road.


Thanks for the heads up. I heard similar stuff about the Legacy. I like that it will run the conventional engines too. So, it sounds like the control system for me.


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, unfortunately many of the pieces of the trainhouse were broken after I spected the parts today. I have contacted the seller and it will probably be a little bit before I can get started on it...bummer. 

But I'll get it resolved and get crackin on it asap.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, Legacy or TMCC will run conventional engines if you use something like the Powermaster. For Legacy, you have to also have the Powermaster Bridge. Apparently, the TMCC control of stuff like the Powermaster runs on 27mhz, and the Legacy uses 2.4ghz. I'm assuming that the actual communications between the command base of the Legacy system and the TMCC locomotives is 2.4ghz, since that's what it apparently uses. Don't know why 27mhz was used.


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, Legacy or TMCC will run conventional engines if you use something like the Powermaster. For Legacy, you have to also have the Powermaster Bridge. Apparently, the TMCC control of stuff like the Powermaster runs on 27mhz, and the Legacy uses 2.4ghz. I'm assuming that the actual communications between the command base of the Legacy system and the TMCC locomotives is 2.4ghz, since that's what it apparently uses. Don't know why 27mhz was used.


That is intersting. A bit over my head at the moment though...lol

Again, thanks for the info!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where did you get the engine house? e bay?

If so you are protected if he did not list the pieces as broken.

HIS DIME to ship them back too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm still sorting out the Lionel Legacy/TMCC operation, but it's getting clearer.  The 2.4ghz is from the CAB2 controller to the Legacy base, apparently the frequency to the trains is still the same. What that frequency is is somewhat of a mystery, it's not well documented. It might be the 27mhz as well, though that would make me wonder why I need the Powermaster bridge.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I just woke up.

SO That's a 246X!!


Now I know.



Welcome to MTF


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> Where did you get the engine house? e bay?
> 
> If so you are protected if he did not list the pieces as broken.
> 
> HIS DIME to ship them back too!


Yep, eBay. Really nice guy though...contacted me immediatley after I sent him an email. I'll get it worked out soon, just havent had time to go through everything and create a list of everything that was broken.


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm still sorting out the Lionel Legacy/TMCC operation, but it's getting clearer.  The 2.4ghz is from the CAB2 controller to the Legacy base, apparently the frequency to the trains is still the same. What that frequency is is somewhat of a mystery, it's not well documented. It might be the 27mhz as well, though that would make me wonder why I need the Powermaster bridge.


Well, at least I know who to go to when I start this process! LOL


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I just woke up.
> 
> SO That's a 246X!!
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what the "X" is on the 246?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's the letter before "Y" and after "W".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

RHD03 said:


> Well, at least I know who to go to when I start this process! LOL


Hopefully, I'll actually know what I'm doing by then.  I'm going to convert an engine to TMCC control using The Electric Company module, I'm thinking of documenting it in pictures in the O-scale forum.


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's the letter before "Y" and after "W".


Touche...lol



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Hopefully, I'll actually know what I'm doing by then.  I'm going to convert an engine to TMCC control using The Electric Company module, I'm thinking of documenting it in pictures in the O-scale forum.


That sounds awesome!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

I'm guessing that the "X" on the 246X tag is simply to distinguish the "modern" loco from its 1950's 246 counterpart. At a quick first-glance, it looks like they might share the same generic Scout shell.

TJ


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> T-Man,
> 
> I'm guessing that the "X" on the 246X tag is simply to distinguish the "modern" loco from its 1950's 246 counterpart. At a quick first-glance, it looks like they might share the same generic Scout shell.
> 
> TJ


That's what I was wondering as well. Makes sence.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That makes perfect sense, they do look very similar.


----------



## Wayneac (Jan 22, 2011)

*Welcome to the world of model trains...now try these Lionels!*

RHD,
Now that you've got the bug, try these Lionels; I'm on a strict self (and wife) imposed butget, but I've got 7 lionels.

My newest was for the grandkids (like you, a 246X Scout), with which I was somewhat disappointed compared to my '49 Bershire and my Polar Express Berkshire. Much better quality and far superior hauling power.

I think the O gauge Polar Express set is a great bang for the buck.

If, like me, you are on a budget, try some of the older classic Lionels, like the post-war trains. I just got a nice Lionel 221 Hudson Dreyfuss (they come in grey or black) Art Deco streamline steam engine. Mine is 65 years old and runs rings around my 246X!!!!! Be careful though, and buy from a reputable dealer or seller. The '46 221s don't have a whistle or smoke, but the '47s have a whistle -- and they are reasonably inexpensive and have great power.

Anyway, have a lot of fun!
Wayne


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As a pricing mark, I had a 221 with non-whistle tender in my hand at the Springfield, MA train show the other day ... $60 ... a good price for one of those. It was a bit disheveled, but these one-piece shells repaint nicely.

TJ


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I would love to pick up one of these Vision Line Challengers...but I don't have enough room to strictly run O72.









So most likely it will be along the lines of this NYC Lionmaster. Still a nice engine. Runs on O31...and it won't ever matter what my layout grows into.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally, I'm sticking to stuff that runs on O31, can't put a layout that big for the larger stuff.


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Personally, I'm sticking to stuff that runs on O31, can't put a layout that big for the larger stuff.


Exactly. The NYC pictured above runs on O31. And it won't be a problem later if I switch to O60, or O72. Can't say the same for starting with O72 and then having to scale down. The O72 engines will just have to wait until I have more room.


----------

